
Sails.js | Realtime MVC Framework for Node.js - juristr
http://sailsjs.org
======
foobeer
This looks pretty awesome. I have experience with Python/Django. I have been
wanting to give Node.js a spin and have been looking around for a good MVC
framework with similar functionality of Django, Rails, etc. I am looking
forward to giving it a try! I noticed during the demo it said it uses
Express.js and refers to it as a good library. I haven't used Express, but it
was my understanding that it is a web app framework itself. However, Sails
isn't the first framework I've seen that says they use Express. For anyone
with experience, what are the limitations, advantages, and disadvantages of
using Express directly as opposed to something built on top of it like Sails?
Also for anyone experienced with Meteor, how does Sails compare?

~~~
TheHydroImpulse
Using express directly is very common. Express is basically the Sinatra of
Node.js. Because it's somewhat lower-level, it doesn't have a lot of
limitations, as the module is really small. It only gives you a routing
system, view system, and the connect middleware.

I haven't used Sails, but I've used Meteor. It's pretty cool, not very useful
atm because of some limitations. You're stuck with MongoDB (and meteor's ORM-
like tool), single instance application, etc... I find it going out on a path
than the rest of Node. It's unstandard. It doesn't use NPM for it's packages,
so you have to install it differently than every other module.

